# ¿Violeta o morado?



## Carina Velasco

Hola, buenas tardes a todos!

¿Cuál es la diferencia entre estos dos colores?



El pelo es ________. -  violeta / morado - Una persona cuando tiñe el pelo de (roxo - português).
El color de la berenjena _________ -  violeta/ morado?
Me lastimé la pierna hace 4 días, la tengo ________________ morada/ violeta?



Muchas gracias!!
Saludos a todos desde Brasil!


----------



## gato radioso

Es lo mismo, pero es mucho más frecuente decir "morado".
Decir "violeta" es un registro más literario, o, de alguna forma, más cuidado.


----------



## Carina Velasco

gato radioso said:


> Es lo mismo, pero es mucho más frecuente decir "morado".
> Decir "violeta" es un registro más literario, o, de alguna forma, más cuidado.


Muchas gracias!


----------



## Circunflejo

El violeta es un morado claro.


----------



## Circunflejo

En este caso, supongo que una imagen valdrá más que mil palabras: Violeta (color) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre. En la imagen de la derecha puedes ver la diferencia entre violeta y morado así como la diferencia entre estos colores y otros similares.


----------



## Penyafort

Estoy de acuerdo, aunque no en que el violeta sea simplemente "más claro"; lo que tiene es más azul que el morado, el cual es más un púrpura oscuro.

Aunque parezca perogrullesco, solo hay que pensar en las violetas (flores) y en las moras.


----------



## Vanda

Então, concluo que violeta é roxo ; e morado é lilás.


----------



## Penyafort

Vanda said:


> Então, concluo que violeta é roxo ; e morado é lilás.


_Roxo _puede servir de traducción de violeta y morado en muchos casos.

_Lilás _no es morado, es *lila*, un tono pálido del violeta. Si miramos las flores, las lilas también son más pálidas que las violetas.


----------



## Cainejo

Carina Velasco said:


> Me lastimé la pierna hace 4 días, la tengo ________________ morada/ violeta?


En ese caso diría que se usa siempre "morado". En el resto me temo que cada cual tendrá su teoría, creo que con predominio de "morado", especialmente para los oscuros.


----------



## Carfer

Sem esquecer que em português, pelo menos no de Portugal, também se diz '_violeta_' em paralelo com _'roxo'. _E_ 'lilás' _também costuma ser diferenciado do '_violeta_'. Isso não impede que as mesmas cores ou cores aproximadas sejam chamadas indiferentemente '_violeta_' ou '_roxo_' (se bem que o violeta costume ser mais claro e o roxo mais escuro) ou que as mesmas designações sejam aplicadas ao '_malva_', ao '_magenta'_ ou ao '_púrpura_', por exemplo. A sensibilidade de cada um de nós à faixa do espectro que corresponde a cada uma dessas cores varia muito (e, modernamente, também a reprodução que os monitores dos computadores delas fazem não é exactamente a mesma), pelo que não admira a falta de uniformidade das designações. A distinção e o uso que fazemos dos nomes das cores, pelo menos cá pelas minhas bandas, são claramente subjectivos. Não obstante, em termos de tradução, para mim o '_morado_' é o _'roxo'_ e o '_violeta_' '_violeta_'.


----------



## Vanda

Conforme comentário do Carfer acima, acabo de encontrar morado como púrpura também. Ou seja, entre violeta, roxo, lilás, púrpura, a diferença das nuances está no olho de quem vê. Para um homem, tudo vai ser roxo; pra mulher, vai a gradação inteira; e para os estilistas, os nomes que eles inventarem para uma mesma cor. (Só pra brincar um pouco.   )


----------



## gato radioso

Seja como for, num contexto coloquial ou talvez mais _desleixado_, o termo "morado" é o mais comum ou "lila" se é um tom claro. E só quando distinguir as cores é relevante -por exemplo: numa loja de tecidos ou se comprarmos tinta-, ou quando é un registo mais cuidado -num texto literário- que dizemos "violeta".

Mesmo acontece com outras cores: o que normalmente chamamos_ rojo_ ou _verde_ inclui muitas variantes com nome próprio, mas essas denominações são um bocadinho subalternas. Só quando queremos precisar dizemos que isto é _carmesí_ ou _bermellón _ou _burdeos_ ou _guinda_ ou _escarlata_.


----------



## Guigo

Nossa línguas são pródigas em matizes de cores. Temos ainda:
- carmim ou carmesim
- vermelhão (usado mais depois de um dia inteiro, na praia)
- bordô 
- grená (cor usada mais pelo Fluminense Football Club, do Rio de Janeiro)
- granada
- escarlate
- colorado (cor usada mais pelo Sport Club Internacional, de Porto Alegre)
- encarnado

Eu não distingo estas _cores mórbidas_, para mim bastam aquelas do espectro do arco-íris e suas misturas básicas, além do preto, do branco e do cinza.


----------

